# One in a million



## Trapping God

I am fishing a huge weedbed with a channel going through the center there are some nice pike BUT i also occasionally notice some big big muskie following my spinnerbaits. What should i do to land one of the huge beasts??? anything would be appreciated Thanks. :beer: :beer:


----------



## Guest

keep going back and toss everything but the kitchen sink! My best friend was a huge muskie manial and he really loved a lure called the bulldog or bulldawg it was a rubber thing green with an orange tipped tail. give one of those a fewhundred casts and see how it goes. good luck.


----------



## njsimonson

Finish your retrieve off with multiple figure-8s at boatside.


----------



## BrianLucky13

Bulldawgs dont catch fish anymore!!!


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

BrianLucky13 said:


> Bulldawgs dont catch fish anymore!!!


I don't think this is true, there are plenty of people catching Muskie using these lures today, except the product quality in these seems to have taken a step back, I don't know if they are producing them overseas now or what, last time I used one the eyes came off on the first 10 casts, by buddy had the harness break on his. I still think they work now as well as they ever did, but I am done buying them.


----------



## BrianLucky13

I was joking!! They catch about as much as double cowgirls!! Got 3 last night on double cowgirls, a 51, 51.50, and a 48 incher!! FWI: water temp is getting king of high!!! I wouldnt fish during the day if it hits 78-80 degress!! Very bad for the fish. 3 guys on the lake I fished last night killed 2 fish, a 50 and a 47 and they were bragging about it at the bar. If you go please have the proper release tools and common sense unlike these guys!! Good luck!!


----------



## jonesy12

BrianLucky13 said:


> I was joking!! They catch about as much as double cowgirls!! Got 3 last night on double cowgirls, a 51, 51.50, and a 48 incher!! FWI: water temp is getting king of high!!! I wouldnt fish during the day if it hits 78-80 degress!! Very bad for the fish. 3 guys on the lake I fished last night killed 2 fish, a 50 and a 47 and they were bragging about it at the bar. If you go please have the proper release tools and common sense unlike these guys!! Good luck!!


You must be alot of people's hero


----------



## BrianLucky13

If I could catch more then thirty 50 inchers in a year I would considered myself a great muskie fisherman!!

Until then know one is gonna look up to me!!


----------



## Chaws

Where are the pics of the almost and over 50" er's? And where in the heck are you finding water temps that warm? Or are you talking air temp?


----------



## BrianLucky13

Central minnesota. Water temps where 76 after midnight so I would assume they were at least 78 during the day. Dont really know cuz I only fish after dark!!


----------



## ILGreenhead

BrianLucky13 said:


> I was joking!! They catch about as much as double cowgirls!! Got 3 last night on double cowgirls, a 51, 51.50, and a 48 incher!! FWI: water temp is getting king of high!!! I wouldnt fish during the day if it hits 78-80 degress!! Very bad for the fish. 3 guys on the lake I fished last night killed 2 fish, a 50 and a 47 and they were bragging about it at the bar. If you go please have the proper release tools and common sense unlike these guys!! Good luck!!


What color double cowgirl are you getting them on? Is the lake clear or stained? Nice fish! I like the red/red and chart/blk/chart dbl cwgrls!!!!


----------



## BrianLucky13

I fish only after dark so color doesnt matter so much. The chart/black/chart one has been by far my best!! Caught maybe around 150 muskies on that color the last 3 years. But for the most part if the lake is clear the pinks and reds are the best and for stained lakes the black/orange and the blue/silver ones produce for me.


----------



## Chaws

BrianLucky13 said:


> I fish only after dark so color doesnt matter so much.


You seriously don't think that color affects fishing in twilight to night time hours? Who is your drug dealer? I need to get me some of that stuff.


----------



## BrianLucky13

Doesnt matter as much as in the day thats for sure!! Its more of a vibration thing if you ask me. After spending thousands of hours after dark and loging hundreds of fish you come up with a pattern. Do you know the pattern??? Cuz I do!!


----------

